# look what i did



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw a pair of baby moccasins in the pic section that looked so cute and easy, so now I'm trying to convert to a loom pattern...what do you think?


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it looks great. It looks perfect to me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

I finished the other one. They are a little big at the ankle so I added a tie. Now I need to find a baby to put them on
)


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice is that a bulky yarn? Isela's pattern on pg 86 of her last "Loom Knitting Scarves,"etc. book uses a bulky for a baby sock. Moon Loomer


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Cute!!!


----------



## denslow11 (Oct 23, 2011)

Can you let me know what loom you used and how you put these together. I would really like to make them for my niece. These are just so cute.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Im still tweaking this pattern...I was looking for a simple easy pattern I could do on a loom and these were posted in the picture section as a knitted pattern

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67324-1.html

I made it into a loom pattern but it's still in my head, I will do my best to explain how I did these...I used Softee Chunky doubled.

I used the 24 peg KK loom but it will work on any of the KK with 24peg or higher round or rectangle. (Just not the tighter pegged rectangle series)

Crotchet cast on 22 pegs leaving (peg 1 and 22 will always be ewapped) 
purl row 
ewrap 2 rows 
purl row
ewrap 2 rows
cast off one side so you still have 15 pegs wrapped on the loom still, ewrap back to beginning, cast off till 6 pegs left on loom 
ewrap 11-13 rows depending on size of foot
cast off and stitch together 
I just crotcheted a chain for the bow

this is the cast off method I used (start video at 7 min 22 seconds)





If you try them please let me know how they come out or if I can change anything in my pattern


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

Jen said:


> I finished the other one. They are a little big at the ankle so I added a tie. Now I need to find a baby to put them on
> )


Take them to a hospital, or to a Knit or crochet group at a church. Most churches have them. They will know a charity to give them to. I love giving to charities. My grand children all have so much from what I make or from hand me downs. Baby sizes are grown out of sooo fast. I also like charities because they are not fussy about size or color or item. They love it all!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

cool, look warm


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

notsuzy said:


> Jen said:
> 
> 
> > I finished the other one. They are a little big at the ankle so I added a tie. Now I need to find a baby to put them on
> ...


I kinda gave them to charity...a lady that comes to my salon. Her granddaughter (16) is having a baby. The girl is mentally challenged and she was taken advantage of. The parents of the girl are both unemployed and grandma is on Social Security. They are an amazing group of people....So, after my heart nearly burst from listening to that story, I gave grandma the booties. and now I'm working on lots of other things for this poor baby


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

Jen said:


> notsuzy said:
> 
> 
> > Jen said:
> ...


I'll bet a lot of us would make something for the baby. Boy or Girl? We could always do yellow or green.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Darling! Love the design and the color.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd like to make these for adults. Suggestions for enlarging?


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

try these you tube videos by Misti, I've made a couple pairs of adult sized, just do more rows , but I don't recall how many I did , I think i just kept measuring against my foot







SOFTARLV said:


> I'd like to make these for adults. Suggestions for enlarging?


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

and I used the 24 peg round knifty knitter blue loom instead of flower room for adult sized


----------



## Kittin72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Would be nice and comfy


----------

